#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 動物風情 >  > 貓科巢穴 >  > [商品] [轉貼]猛豹活力性福...

## MINE

http://sdkfz251.blogspot.com/2005/08/blog-post_02.html

猛豹~~~~
香港賣威而剛用的是老虎
台灣不甘示弱用起猛豹了說XDD

看來大貓給人的印象就是性慾高強能力也猛吧...

實際上公獅確實也很強就是了...
http://travel.163.com/05/0824/09/1RTN9SK500061GHL.html
一分鐘交配一次""

----------


## 蒼之狼風亞

貌似第一個看不了了~~
第二個好強= =~
1分鍾一次也不能怪人傢嘛!!
一年才六~七天誒.................
又不能自己解決..............
這樣子很鬱悶了~~~~~~~~~

PS:這個是不是該放在情色區啊XD~雖然沒有XXX畫麵~~~

----------


## 野狼1991

嘎阿~~~~~~~
那廣告我也看過阿~~~XD
其實真的是包裝換換名子改改...
這有2代喔~~~
第1代叫:勇豹\r
第2代叫:猛豹\r
問我為什麼這麼清楚??
因為那廣告拍的很兇.....
都一直撥......@@'
不過...也很佩服我們台灣人阿......@@"
包裝換換名子改改...廣告從拍....
就又有錢了......@@"

----------

